
Algorithms as objects - andyg_blog
https://gieseanw.wordpress.com/2019/05/10/algorithms-as-objects/
======
andyg_blog
I perform many code reviews a week, and as a result I see very long functions
with a lot of nesting more often than I'd like. I'm even guilty of it myself.
This post let's me point at all the reasons for using a class rather than just
writing a comment that says "Maybe you have a class here?"

